

Why The iPhone has a 3.5" Screen - mschonfeld
http://dcurt.is/2011/10/03/3-point-5-inches/

======
protomyth
Let's also add that it is 3.5" screen with a 3:2 ratio. If you picked a
different ratio by this logic, you could have a different size screen.

I do wonder, going by this logic there probably should be 2 form factors for
handhelds: one handed operation, two handed with the device fitting in one
hand comfortably. After that you are in tablet territory.

------
Lammy
I'm not sure why this is phrased as iPhone vs Android like there aren't 3.5"
Android devices. I own one, in fact, and chose it over the larger Samsung
phones for the same reason. It's nice how the Android ecosystem caters to
those who prefer devices of any size.

------
CWIZO
I have a SGSII in my hand right now and I can reach every part of the screen
with my thumb. Either I have huge hands (I dont't) or the OP has really tiny
hands.

------
darrenkopp
Holding a Galaxy Nexus in my hand right this instant, I can hit every relative
green part that the author shows on the iPhone on the Galaxy Nexus.

